# منزل مساحتة 100 متر صافي 10 متر * 10 متر



## ابو مـازن (12 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخواني ارجوا منكم مساعدتي فى رسم بناء مزلى المتواضع على برنامج الاتوكاد وتوضيح ما يمكن توضيحه فى المساحة والرسم والاعمدة بالمنزل والقواعد .... الخ 

ارجوا من اهل الخبره مساعدتي فى :

1- كمية الحديد المستخدم لكل مرحلة .
2- كمية الاسمنت فى كل مرحلة .

يوجد بالمرفقات رسم على قد خبرتي لاني طبعاً مش مهندس فى المجال ده موجود ملف بالورد 2010 وكمان ملف pdf .

انا اسف اني بتقل عليكم ولكم كل الشكر والاحترام 

اخوكم ابومـازن


----------



## ابو مـازن (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*الا يوجد معين :4::61:
*​


----------



## ابو مـازن (13 نوفمبر 2011)

الا من مساعد من اهل العلم ؟؟!


----------



## ابو مـازن (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*ولا احد عبرني حتي فى المنتدي مع العلم مشاهدة الموضوع وصل الى اكثر من 200 مشاهد ....

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم

عموما انا شاكر جداً
*


----------



## عرفه فاوي (14 نوفمبر 2011)

ياريت حضرتك تعرض رسومات اكثر وضوحا عشان حد يعرف يساعدك بشكل جدي يعني ياريت ترفع معماري المنزل وبالتوفيق


----------



## ابو مـازن (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*انا باشكرك جداً على الاهتمام والرد .....

هوه البيت حيتبني من طابق واحد الدور الاول فقط مساحة الارض 100 م2 صافي وهوه على شارع واحد 6 م 

اما بالنسبة لمساحة الارض فهيا اكيد طولها 10 متر وعرضها 10 م .

ده الى انا فهمته من سؤال حضرتك لو فيه اى سؤال تاني انا تحت اامرك ....

باشكرك طبعاً على الاهتمام واسف لو كنت بضيع وقتك ..... 
*


----------



## عرفه فاوي (14 نوفمبر 2011)

يابومازن في الاول متشكر لحضرتك طبعا ولكن كان طلبي انك قد ارفقت مخطط انشائي من المفترض انه لمخطط معماري معد مسبقا ومن ثم انا كنت قد طلبت المخطط المعماري بناءا على المخطط الانشائي الذي انت قد ارفقته بالفعل أو هل انت ليس لديك مخطط معماري وتريد تصميم لقطعة الارض وفي هذه الحاله كان لا داعي لارفاق المخطط الذي ارفقته وان كان طلبك هذا اتمنى لو ارفقت كروكي ولو بسيط جدا لقطعة الارض أرجو التوضيح واسف على الاطاله وبالتوفيق.


----------



## ابو مـازن (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*انا الى باعتذر لحضرك .... وشاكر جداً اهتمامك .... عموما انا فعلاً معنديش اى مخطط معمارى انا لسه شارى الارض وانا مجرد اني فكرت فى تقسيم مساحات القطعة من حيث الغرف والمساقط وكدا ، كما فى الرسم فحبيت اني ادي بس فكره عن شكل كان فى خاطرى لقطعة الارض وقولت اسيب اهل الخبره للتظبيط عن طريق الاوتوكاد 

عموما حضرتك برضوا بص على الملف المرفق لو كان ده الى حضرتك محتاجة 

وانا باعتذر لحضرتك اني باشغلك معايا ... وشاكر جداً للاهتام .... وجزاك الله خيراً

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*​


----------



## عرفه فاوي (18 نوفمبر 2011)

ابومازن انا نزلت الملف المرفق وان شاء الله اصمم لك البيت ولكن امهلني بعض الوقت لانشغالي بعض الشئ .


----------



## ابو مـازن (20 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا معاك والله يكون فى العون ....

انا باشكرك كثيراً وباشكر اهتمامك وانا فى انتظار حضرتك


----------



## م.ابو ادم (21 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم..ابو مازن انتظرني ساقوم بعمل خارطة دار 100 م2 وسارفعها لك انشاء الله


----------



## ابو مـازن (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*انا باشكركم كثيراً واشكر اخي عرفه فاوي واخي م.ابو ادم وانا فى الانتظار ان شاء الله .... وجزاكم الله خيراً*
​


----------



## ابو مـازن (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*اخي عرفه فاوى واخي م. ابو ادم .... هل نسيتموني ؟؟؟*​


----------



## ابو مـازن (2 ديسمبر 2011)

يبدو ان لا احد يستجيب للمساعده ..... على العموم انا اشكركم كثيراً


----------



## ابو مـازن (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*يبدو ان لا احد يستجيب للمساعده ..... على العموم انا اشكركم كثيراً*​


----------



## ابو مـازن (2 ديسمبر 2011)

يبدو ان لا احد يستجيب للمساعده ..... على العموم انا اشكركم كثيراً


----------



## AranZagros (23 ديسمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## عبدالخالق أبوالخير (21 مارس 2012)

مشكور الله يوفقك


----------



## waled_codeng (4 أبريل 2012)

ولا تزعل ابو مازن حبيبنا 
اولا : القواعد والسملات والاعمده
حديد 12ملم عدد 15 قنطار (القنطار 100 كجم)
اسمنت 110 كيس(الكيس =50كجم)
ثانيا :السقف
حديد 12 ملم 20 قنطار
اسمنت 150 كيس 
حديد 6 ملم للكل 5نقطار 
التكلفه الكليه للمنزل متوسط اي ليس فاره (متوسط التشطيب)=45 الف دولار
وهذه الحسابات تقريبيه 
والاسعار تختلف من بلد لبد
يلا با ابو مازن ابدا في البناء وتوكل (اعقلها وتوكل يا ابو مازن )


----------



## eng_ezdien (4 أبريل 2012)

ياابو مازن
القواعد ورقاب الاعمدة والسملات والاعمدة والاعتاب والسقف 20 قنطار 14 ملم و10 قنطار 12 ملم و5 قنطار 6ملم و3لفات سلك ربط
350 كيس اسمنت و 2500 بلوك اسمنتى . السعر 25000 دولار هيكل و 55000 دولار تشطيب متوسط


----------

